# Promise SX4000 and Gentoo

## SirJoltalot

Hi,

I saw some posts with people wondering about using this card with Gentoo. I just set up a fileserver with this card using Gentoo, and I created some resources that make it easier, so I thought I'd post that here.

FYI, I'm talking about the parallel IDE version of this card, *not* the SATA version. The SATA version of the card uses the same chipset, but the SATA card is supported by 2.6 out of the box. You want the sata_promise module for that (it comes on the 2004.1 LiveCD). Even though the chipsets are the same, that modules does not appear to work with the parallel IDE version of the card.

First off, I created a LiveCD (based off the 2004.0 one) with the FastTrak driver on it. You can get the iso at http://socrates.yi.org/utils/livecd-promise.iso. Once you've booted, just modprobe FastTrak, and then access your array as /dev/sda.

I also created an ebuild for the FastTrak module. Get those files at http://socrates.yi.org/utils/promise-raid.tar.gz. After downloading that, make a directory /usr/local/portage/sys-apps inside your Gentoo install (i.e. inside the chroot):

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-apps
```

Now make sure you've set PORTDIR_OVERLAY in /etc/make.conf:

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

Untar the file in sys-apps:

```
cd /usr/local/portage/sys-apps

tar -zxf /path/to/promise-raid.tar.gz
```

For compiling the kernel, there are some things you need to be aware of. First, you're going to need an initrd since the FastTrak driver is only available as a module. So you'll need to emerge mkinitrd. For initrd, make sure you turn on "ramdisk support", "initrd support", "/proc/partitions support", "ext2 support", "loopback support", "rom fs" and "compressed rom fs" (cramfs) (all compiled IN to the kernel, NOT as modules). Also, choose NO to "set module version information on all module symbols" or you might get unresolved symbols with the FastTrak module.

Now, after you've compiled your kernel (I suggest using vanilla-sources and compiling your own i.e. no genkernel) just emerge promise-raid. You should do that every time you update your kernel.

Now you'll need to make your initrd. Make sure you do this with /dev mounted and after you've edited your /etc/fstab file. The command I use is

```
mkinitrd --preload=jbd --preload=ext3 --fstab=/etc/fstab /boot/initrd-2.4.xx.img 2.4.xx
```

If your root filesystem is not ext3, and you compiled that filesystem as a module, change the --preload options to match your filesystem. I'm not sure if other filesystems (eg. reiserfs) need jbd or any other modules.

Finally, update your lilo.conf or grub.conf entry. I use lilo, and here's what mine looks like

```
# Vanilla-2.4.26 bootable partition config begins

        image = /boot/vanilla-2.4.26

        append = "mem=nopentium init=/linuxrc"

        root = /dev/sda3

        label = Vanilla-2.4.26

        initrd = /boot/initrd-2.4.26.img

        read-only # read-only for checking

# Vanilla-2.4.26 bootable partition config ends
```

Notice that you DO NOT set root to /dev/ram0 or pass any "real_root_dev" args or anything like that. You set root to /dev/ram0 and do the real_root_dev thing for genkernel initrd images, but the mkinitrd utility is actually a RedHat util, and it doesn't work that way.

That's it! You should be good to go. I hope somebody finds this useful.

----------

## Rad

I do; it's really convenient to have this Ebuild! Thanks!

----------

## Mugen096

Did you ever have problems with booting and the SX4000.  I had terrible problems with this card.  I just recently purcased two of them, rebuilding my main file servers...and needed a new OS drive solution, long story short....I ran accross a really abscure post on another wierd site, and well, couldn't get mine to post for nothing.  Ended up being...you must have a PS2 mouse or device plugged into the PS2 mouse port on the computer in order for this raid controller to boot.

Problem was with posting the SX4000 bios.  Would scan the hard drives, and then the cursor would go to the extreme right side of the screen and sit there....  Add a mouse to the system, and it works like a charm....too bad I have to send them back anyways....these are back ground servers in a rack enclosure...need more reliable hard ware....switch to 3ware...

Dan

(Hope this helps someone else if they have these problems)

----------

## hateeecs

Could someone repost these flies the above links no loner work.  thanks,

----------

## cjax

These files would REALLY help me out with my server rebuild this week. Is there anyway we could get a new link?

----------

## ToxotesJaculator

fusi0n.net/0/livecd-promise.iso

fusi0n.net/0/promise-raid.tar.gz

----------

